# common toads???



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it the rite time to go out and find common toads out and about in the ponds.

many thanks.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's still a bit early they normally start to move late February / March. I have heard of a few sightings already this year.


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

many thanks pollywog.:2thumb:


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

can these be bred in captivity???


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They can yes and they are available as CB from certain breeders, youngsters tend not to do so well kept indoors so outdoor enclosures are best.
I have some CB youngsters in an outdoor enclosure but not seen them yet this year.


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

great news going to see what i can do.:2thumb:


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

oh one more thing what water can be used for these wc common toads. i.e tap water,bottled water,rain water,cool kettle water????

many thanks


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

far too early for toads in the north and here in the north east of england frogs arrive mid march and common toads tend to be 1st week in april.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

deejay said:


> oh one more thing what water can be used for these wc common toads. i.e tap water,bottled water,rain water,cool kettle water????
> 
> many thanks


I wouldn't advise you to just go out and catch some, for starters do you know the state of the populations in your area?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I wouldn't advise you to just go out and catch some, for starters do you know the state of the populations in your area?


I'm with you Andrew we should discourage everyone from going out and interfering with native herpetofauna.

Watch and enjoy.:2thumb:


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

its not far to early as ive just got back in from seeing a few in the local park in the water and under logs thanks though:2thumb:. oh and andrew thanks for the advise...


----------

